# Is domo-kun an animal or a tv monster? by your perspective?



## Loki-Fox (May 19, 2009)

Is domo kun a animal or a monster tv? oh and this is what domo looks like, his names (DOMO-KUN)

>>>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   <<<<<


----------



## pheonix (May 19, 2009)

It's not an animal that's for sure. my best guess, it's an it.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (May 19, 2009)

[stolen from Wikipedia]

*Domo*, the main character, is described as "a strange creature that hatched from an egg." [5] Domo's favorite food is Japanese-style meat and potato stew, and he has a strong dislike for apples, because of an unexplained mystery in his DNA. Domo can only communicate via producing a low-pitched noise which sounds somewhat like his own name, but other characters appear to understand him. Domo-kun is known to pass gas repeatedly when nervous or upset. [5]


----------



## Loki-Fox (May 19, 2009)

really? lol i thought it was a tv monster o-o;;;;;


----------



## Loki-Fox (May 19, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> [stolen from Wikipedia]
> 
> *Domo*, the main character, is described as "a strange creature that hatched from an egg." [5] Domo's favorite food is Japanese-style meat and potato stew, and he has a strong dislike for apples, because of an unexplained mystery in his DNA. Domo can only communicate via producing a low-pitched noise which sounds somewhat like his own name, but other characters appear to understand him. Domo-kun is known to pass gas repeatedly when nervous or upset. [5]


lol


----------



## LotsOfNothing (May 19, 2009)

*Domo* (ã©ãƒ¼ã‚‚ãã‚“ ,_DÅmo-kun_*?*) is the mascot of Japan's NHK television station, appearing in several 30 second stop-motion sketches shown as station identification during shows.


----------



## Loki-Fox (May 19, 2009)

why so formal... i said by your own thoughts


----------



## LotsOfNothing (May 19, 2009)

What I thought was "LET'S CHECK THE INTERNET!" and did so, then relayed facts based upon my first though, or the actions brought forth from said initial though, moreso.


----------



## Loki-Fox (May 19, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> What I thought was "LET'S CHECK THE INTERNET!" and did so, then relayed facts based upon my first though, or the actions brought forth from said initial though, moreso.


wiiiiii~~~~~~


----------



## Tycho (May 20, 2009)

He's a brick with legs, arms and a face.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> He's a brick with legs, arms and a face.


 
My thoughts exactly


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 20, 2009)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/73449


----------



## Wreth (May 24, 2009)

He's cute :3


----------

